# Bookmatched Sets



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm still new here so I hope this doesn't come across as a stupid question. I see lots of places with "book matched sets" and I was just wondering what physically you have to do in order to get a book matched set when you're milling the wood. Thanks!


----------



## JMC (Mar 3, 2012)

Only dumb question is one unasked. Saw a peice of wood in half and open 2 peices like a book.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

This is pretty long but it was the only video I could find with a quick search. I have not watched . . . . 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2012)

When you get your wood at a mill, sometimes they keep track of boards coming off of the log, thus you would have boards that matched. When you resaw a board you end up with matching faces.(Cut a 6"x1" into a 6"x1/2") In doing this you can create a symetrical grain pattern from a 6" board that is 12" wide. Now if I have completed confused you here is a picture to show the net effect possible. Interior of drawer fronts are bookmatched. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daren (Mar 3, 2012)

Question answered...and since we like pictures lets turn this into a picture thread: Show me your bookmatches :clapping: A lady on another forum called them ''sister boards'' I kinda like that too. Here are a few pictures I took while milling.





.




.




.




.




.




.




.


----------



## JMC (Mar 3, 2012)

That last 1 is almost scary but they are all awesome.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

[attachment=2391]

[attachment=2392]

[attachment=2393]

[attachment=2394]

[attachment=2395]

[attachment=2396]

[attachment=2397]

[attachment=2398]

[attachment=2399]

[attachment=2400]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

[attachment=2403]

[attachment=2404]

[attachment=2405]

[attachment=2406]


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2012)

WOW-I bet he has an Idea what bookmatched is now. Kevin and Daren those are some very nice chunks of wood.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2012)

That Stingray is sooooooo cool.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 3, 2012)

I think we should re-name this thread, into the damn purdy thread!


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 3, 2012)

I love the turn this thread has taken. Some really amazing wood you guys!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 4, 2012)

Well what do you expect when you ask a woodaholic to show you his disease . . .


----------



## wood-junkie (Mar 17, 2012)

100 yr old sycamore book, 2"x20"x 7' ea.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2012)

Joe- You have some unbelievable wood.


----------



## Mac (Mar 18, 2012)

I love your pics, what cool stuff, just one problem......I:wacko1: can't pronounce the names of some of that stuff! I like them3 or four letter trees, oak, elm, pine the easy to say ones!!!!!


----------



## CodyS (Mar 19, 2012)

Mac said:


> I love your pics, what cool stuff, just one problem......I:wacko1: can't pronounce the names of some of that stuff! I like them3 or four letter trees, oak, elm, *pine* the easy to say ones!!!!!



careful saying that word with big cat around!


----------



## davidgiul (Mar 26, 2012)

Daren said:


> Question answered...and since we like pictures lets turn this into a picture thread: Show me your bookmatches :clapping: A lady on another forum called them ''sister boards'' I kinda like that too. Here are a few pictures I took while milling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the master blaster at work. Such beautiful pieces of wood Daren.

Dave


----------

